# Ruby Build thread



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's actually called Matte, not Primer. 

Wrapping the Cruze would mostly be a not difficult task. There are no complex curves or crazy body kits to get in the way. However, it would take a dang professional to get the door handle cups to look good. Just food for thought.

You also can't wrap a car in the cold, you would need a nice warm garage. Have you thought about plasti-dip? You would achieve the same Matte look for about the same money in materials, but with a lot less effort. Check dipyourcar.com if you haven't done so already. I love to dream when I browse that site.

Make sure you post pics of those wheels. They're gonna be hot!


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> It's actually called Matte, not Primer.
> 
> Wrapping the Cruze would mostly be a not difficult task. There are no complex curves or crazy body kits to get in the way. However, it would take a dang professional to get the door handle cups to look good. Just food for thought.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, I should have known it was matte and not primer (I wasn’t thinking), I would most likely get the car wrap professionally just so it would come out look good. I was thinking of doing the plasti-dip look, but I’m worried that down the road it will start chipping and then I will have to pay to get it all redone. (I am not really sure if this would be expensive but kind of a hassle.)
I will take pictures as soon as they get installed, I still am looking into tires though. I want to lower the cruze to so I want to buy tires that will give me a comfortable ride with it lowered.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome! I hope your shops are cheaper than ours. I've been quoted 2k for a full wrap, no matter the color. If you can swipe an installer from a local shop, take a look at his/her work, then you might be able to get a good deal. Just like anything you do on the surface of a car, quality will matter.

I've heard dip can last 3 years. I've never gotten a chip in any of my wheels, so I bet it wouldn't chip on the body either. Main issues are bubbles, which you'll get from left over oils or water on the body when you spray the car.

I haven't really been concerned about comfort with my tires. The best thing you can do is look up 235/45R18s on Tirerack and start reading reviews. Personally, I am planning on getting 225/45s for my 18s, but my rim won't be as wide as yours. I am lowered on Eibach springs, but once again cannot comment how they would feel in your car since mine is a LOT heavier.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Awesome! I hope your shops are cheaper than ours. I've been quoted 2k for a full wrap, no matter the color. If you can swipe an installer from a local shop, take a look at his/her work, then you might be able to get a good deal. Just like anything you do on the surface of a car, quality will matter.
> 
> I've heard dip can last 3 years. I've never gotten a chip in any of my wheels, so I bet it wouldn't chip on the body either. Main issues are bubbles, which you'll get from left over oils or water on the body when you spray the car.
> 
> I haven't really been concerned about comfort with my tires. The best thing you can do is look up 235/45R18s on Tirerack and start reading reviews. Personally, I am planning on getting 225/45s for my 18s, but my rim won't be as wide as yours. I am lowered on Eibach springs, but once again cannot comment how they would feel in your car since mine is a LOT heavier.


Yeah I have heard it gets quite pricy, for Plasti-dip would the price be the same if I got in professionally done? With the bubbles, how would you get rid of bubbles from plasti-dip? 

Many of the people I have talked to have given me a few answers with tires, some say that tires don’t change the comfort of driving if you lower it, it’s what you use to lower (springs, coil overs, etc.), others tell me that what you use to lower your car matters especially what tires you get. So I am obviously going to have to look into it a bit further.

I will start researching what is the best method for lowering and what is most comfortable.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

bstnian25 said:


> Yeah I have heard it gets quite pricy, for Plasti-dip would the price be the same if I got in professionally done? With the bubbles, how would you get rid of bubbles from plasti-dip?
> 
> Many of the people I have talked to have given me a few answers with tires, some say that tires don’t change the comfort of driving if you lower it, it’s what you use to lower (springs, coil overs, etc.), others tell me that what you use to lower your car matters especially what tires you get. So I am obviously going to have to look into it a bit further.
> 
> I will start researching what is the best method for lowering and what is most comfortable.


Dipyourcar has their own Youtube channel, and they've showcased a repair system they sell. I can't speak to how well it works, but they basically cut the bubble out, thin the edges with paint thinner, then respray the location. 

I also cannot comment on the price to professionally dip your car. I know that you need 3 gallons of the color you are using, plus any top coats you plan to put on. For instance, their chameleon coats require a couple gallons of glossifier plus multiple bags of pearl flake. These are at the high end, and obviously the low end is simply a Matte finish. I can't see being afraid to do it myself because 1) I can spray a rattle can with some skill and 2) dip is peelable, thus you can always reset and do it again.

Let's play the numbers game. I like Metrorestyling for all my vinyl needs. They list a 60" x 45' roll of 3M 1080 Matte Red as $416. The only other tools you really need for a do-it-yourself would be a buddy, some box cutters, a few plastic squeegees and a hair dryer. Figure $500 total to do it yourself.

Now, to dip your car in Matte Red from dipyourcar, you'll need the 3 gallon bundle at $165. Then you need the sprayer at $160 and newspaper and some automotive quality masking tape. Figure $350 all in.

Both methods are fairly labor intensive. I am guessing 1 full day to prep and spray a car, and 2 full days to prep and wrap one. I think the wrap would be more durable, but the dip would be far easier to remove back to stock.

Anyways, I am just having fun speculating


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Dipyourcar has their own Youtube channel, and they've showcased a repair system they sell. I can't speak to how well it works, but they basically cut the bubble out, thin the edges with paint thinner, then respray the location.
> 
> I also cannot comment on the price to professionally dip your car. I know that you need 3 gallons of the color you are using, plus any top coats you plan to put on. For instance, their chameleon coats require a couple gallons of glossifier plus multiple bags of pearl flake. These are at the high end, and obviously the low end is simply a Matte finish. I can't see being afraid to do it myself because 1) I can spray a rattle can with some skill and 2) dip is peelable, thus you can always reset and do it again.
> 
> ...



You just sold me on the plastidip, less expensive and i was unaware that you can peel it off and put it back to the stock color. I thought once you sprayed the car it was like that for good.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Something to salivate over:

Matte Red:


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

And then this one makes me wet!!!


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

oh man, that second one. jesus! I think I am going find a local dealer and see if I can get a good deal. Maybe ill look into seeing if anyone on here lives around me and is a somewhat professional.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

bstnian25 said:


> oh man, that second one. jesus! I think I am going find a local dealer and see if I can get a good deal. Maybe ill look into seeing if anyone on here lives around me and is a somewhat professional.


Where are you located? I'm in va and working on getting a few more cars done when it warms up some. Here's my buddy's evo I did matte black


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Where are you located? I'm in va and working on getting a few more cars done when it warms up some. Here's my buddy's evo I did matte black


i am out in Southern California


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I'm in SoCal too, https://www.facebook.com/groups/CaliforniaCruzes/ feel free to join our Cruze page for Californians. As for vinyl places I would recommend Mixxed Auto Design located in Upland, CA.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> I'm in SoCal too, https://www.facebook.com/groups/CaliforniaCruzes/ feel free to join our Cruze page for Californians. As for vinyl places I would recommend Mixxed Auto Design located in Upland, CA.


Thanks! I got a quote yesterday from Diponcar it looks like its out of Pasadena they quoted me at $650 for a whole car dip.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

No prob! I like plastidip and have thought about doing the whole car, only thing is vinyl is better for long term use.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> No prob! I like plastidip and have thought about doing the whole car, only thing is vinyl is better for long term use.


How much do vinyl wraps usually cost? and would they be able to do the dark matte red?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Usually around $1800 and up, yes they can.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

I plastidipped a shark fin antenna yesterday, i will post pictures later today. I looks pretty good for my first time, minor bubbling on one side so i may try and go at it again. I think next i will do the chrome pieces around the front grills. Speaking of which, does anyone know if its possible to take the lower bottom RS grille out and put in the LS bumper slots ( i dont know what you would call it) but i like it better, especially if it were to be plastidipped.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

so went to put on the shark fin yesterday and apparently the one i bought off ebay (which said it fit 2014 chevy cruze) did not fit the chevy cruze....sooo I will have to buy and wait to get a different one! I de-badged the rear emblems today, it looks so much better. I will be plasti dipping the rear lip and i want to smoke out the tail lights...Someone mentioned there is a spray can out there that will smoke them rather then black them out like plasti dip would do, anyone know of such thing?


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

So i got the wheels and coil overs installed here is a quick picture i took right after it was installed








Tires: 
Nitto NT 555 Extreme Performance 225/40 R18 92W XL 

Wheels:
Styluz M537 Gloss Black 18x8.5" +40

Suspension:
BC Racing BR Coilovers


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> Let's play the numbers game. I like Metrorestyling for all my vinyl needs. They list a 60" x 45' roll of 3M 1080 Matte Red as $416. The only other tools you really need for a do-it-yourself would be a buddy, some box cutters, a few plastic squeegees and a hair dryer. Figure $500 total to do it yourself.


Bruh... You go to Metro instead of your friendly, neighborhood Smurf?

First off, you need more than 45' to wrap a car. Whenever we wrap a car we order 75' and usually end up with 10-15' left over so that if a custom gets a nick in a panel we can re-wrap it for them. Secondly, if you don't know what you're doing its not easy. I've seen first attempt wrap jobs and yeah they look good, from 100ft away. Its definitely NOT anything I would recommend to someone who's never touched vinyl before.



bstnian25 said:


> so went to put on the shark fin yesterday and apparently the one i bought off ebay (which said it fit 2014 chevy cruze) did not fit the chevy cruze....sooo I will have to buy and wait to get a different one! I de-badged the rear emblems today, it looks so much better. I will be plasti dipping the rear lip and i want to smoke out the tail lights...Someone mentioned there is a spray can out there that will smoke them rather then black them out like plasti dip would do, anyone know of such thing?


There is a spray, its called VHT nightshade, however once you spray it on, its permanent like paint, and anything more than 1-2 coats can get you a ticket if a cop wants to.

Now Mixxed Auto offers a tail light tinting for a nice, legal smoke:









Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What do you guys know about ultralight composites ?

Smurf that's Not Hard Wood !


----------

